# she grew up as one of seven siblings



## anna.pa

she grew up as one of seven siblings


In un articolo una donna parla della sua vita. Raconta di aver sette figli e di abitare in un piccolo appartamento. Ho tradotto "E' cresciuta come una di sette fratelli" ma non mi convince.
Grazie dell'aiuto


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Anna 

Forse potresti dire "E' cresciuta in una famiglia numerosa: erano sette tra fratelli e sorelle"


----------



## fabryg82

Se vuoi stare piu' vicina alla frase letterale io direi:

E' cresciuta in una famiglia di sette figli


----------



## Marsario

Ciao Anna.pa e benvenuta al forum!
Potresti scrivere la frase inglese completa e magari anche le due subito precedenti? A leggere così la frase non mi sembra che lei abbia sette figli, ma piuttosto che sia cresciuta con sei fratelli… in questo caso potresti proprio tradurre con "è cresciuta con (altri) sei fratelli"


----------



## london calling

Concordo con gli altri: non ha sette figli, è lei ad essere uno di sette fratelli.


----------



## egog

Scusami se mi intrometto,in quanto quel SHE non e' ben chiaro  a chi si riferisce,pero' visto che si parla di sette persone non potrebbe esistere un certo riferimento altrove nel testo che stai leggendo ,che so,al film sette spose per sette fratelli dato in maniera non esplicita o sottintesa?


----------



## london calling

egog said:


> Scusami se mi intrometto,in quanto quel SHE non e' ben chiaro a chi si riferisce,pero' visto che si parla di sette persone non potrebbe esistere un certo riferimento altrove nel testo che stai leggendo ,che so,al film sette spose per sette fratelli dato in maniera non esplicita o sottintesa?


_Sibling _vuol dire fratello/sorella, su questo non ci piove, egog  è l'unica traduzione possibile. La signora in questione aveva 6 fratelli/sorelle, punto e basta. 

A proposito, io leggendo la frase non penso assolutamente al film (Seven Brides for Seven Brothers).

Anche mio padre è uno di sette.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
Going back to the original sentence posted by anna.pa 

she grew up as one of seven siblings
is it possible to say: '...*è cresciuta una di sette figli*...' ? 
Actually does sound a bit funny as there is a mix between cresciut*a* (= feminile) and figli (=maschile) but maybe it's acceptable in Italian....
Dunno though 
Cheers


----------



## Marsario

I’d say it is not acceptable… and not understandable either…


----------



## egog

Holymaloney said:


> she grew up as one of seven siblings
> is it possible to say: '...*è cresciuta una di sette figli*...' ?
> Actually does sound a bit funny as there is a mix between cresciut*a* (= feminile) and figli (=maschile) but maybe it's acceptable in Italian...?



Salve holy,la tua questione mi fa sorgere un ulteriore dubbio a riguardo,e mi sta venendo il pensiero che la frase postata da anna.pa potrebbe anche significare---...crebbe come UNICA figlia femmina di(tra) sette figli(1 femmina e 6 maschi,ossia come unica femmina fra un totale di sette figlI)in totale,con questo approfitto per dirti che si possono avere figli maschi  e femmine ma quando se ne parla come se fossero  un unico insieme ci si riferisce a loro con la sola parola FIGLI al maschile,malgrado siano misti.---,riguardo alla tua frase invece (...e' cresciuta una di sette figli) e' comprensibile ma ,ripeto,per me ha un senso piu compiuto se essa(la frase)ci comunicasse anche qualche altra qualita,perche dire che e' cresciuta una di sette figli suona incompleta,mentre dire ...e' cresciuta come unica femmina fra sette figli (o fratelli--sibling--) ha un senso compiuto.


----------



## london calling

Allora, egog,  la frase di anna.pa dice solo che è cresciuta con 6 fratelli (oppure 6 sorelle), oppure 3 fratelli e 3 sorelle, oppure 2 fratelli e 4 sorelle, ecc. ecc. Non lo possiamo sapere, perché il sesso dei vari _siblings _non viene specificato nella frase originale.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao !
@egog, ha ragione London quando dice che la parola sibling/s non specifica il sesso (in generale) e tantomeno nella frase originale postata da anna.pa  (solo lei ci può dire quante femmine e/o maschi c'erano ), quindi il tuo dubbio è infondato . Hai ragione invece a dire che se avesse scritto un altra _qualita _dopo la mia frase '*è cresciuta una di sette figli' *allora questa avrebbe avuto un senso (per esempio '...è cresciuta, una di sette figli, in questo paese sulle montagne ligure...') ed era proprio così che lo intendevo. Così com'è, invece capisco che non ce l'abbia .
Saluti


----------



## rrose17

But it's fairly obvious that we're talking about a mixed bunch of children. If it were six brothers I doubt they'd use the word siblings. As LC says siblings is used exactly because it's mixed. Another way to say this is ..._she grew up with six brothers and sisters._


----------



## egog

london calling said:


> Allora, egog, la frase di anna.pa dice solo che è cresciuta con 6 fratelli (oppure 6 sorelle), oppure 3 fratelli e 3 sorelle, oppure 2 fratelli e 4 sorelle, ecc. ecc. Non lo possiamo sapere, perché il sesso dei vari _siblings _non viene specificato nella frase originale.



Hai perfettamente ragione,pero siccome dal mio punto di vista la frase "she grew up as one of seven
siblings" avrebbe senso compiuto solo se a "one" gli si da il significato di "unica(that means UNIQUE)"
---in quanto "crebbe come una fra sette fratelli" non significa molto,e' incompleta,e' vaga----allora ne segue che,siccome la frase comincia con SHE,senza ulteriori specificazioni  e assumendo che ONE  abbia il significato di UNICA ne deduco la piu ampia e sensata frase "crebbe come unica figlia femmina fra
sette fratelli(da cui,essendo l'unica femmina fra i sette i sei fratelli che ha sono necessariamente tutti maschi).Pero questa rimane una mia opinione finche anna.pa non mi fornisce un pezzo di testo piu
esteso.


----------



## egog

Holymaloney said:


> Ciao !
> @egog, ha ragione London quando dice che la parola sibling/s non specifica il sesso (in generale) e tantomeno nella frase originale postata da anna.pa (solo lei ci può dire quante femmine e/o maschi c'erano ), quindi il tuo dubbio è infondato . Hai ragione invece a dire che se avesse scritto un altra _qualita _dopo la mia frase '*è cresciuta una di sette figli' *allora questa avrebbe avuto un senso (per esempio '...è cresciuta, una di sette figli, in questo paese sulle montagne ligure...') ed era proprio così che lo intendevo. Così com'è, invece capisco che non ce l'abbia .
> Saluti



Al di la' di qualsiasi altra considerazione sulla frase di anna.pa,spero di essere stato di aiuto riguardo al tuo
dubbio sulla parola "figli ",ossia,che questa parola in italiano si puo' riferire(puo' fare riferimento,ossia puo' descrivere....) sia ad un insieme omogeneo (tutti figli maschi ) che ad un insieme misto(ossia figli maschi e figlie femmine tuttI assieme),
mentre se sono tutte femmine ci si riferisce ad esse(ossia le si chiama cosi'(figliE) quando le pensiamo come componenti di un unico insieme) chiamandole figliE.


----------



## Odysseus54

egog said:


> Hai perfettamente ragione,pero siccome dal mio punto di vista la frase "she grew up as one of seven
> siblings" avrebbe senso compiuto solo se a "one" gli si da il significato di "unica(that means UNIQUE)"
> ---in quanto "crebbe come una fra sette fratelli" non significa molto,e' incompleta,e' vaga----allora ne segue che,siccome la frase comincia con SHE,senza ulteriori specificazioni  e assumendo che ONE  abbia il significato di UNICA ne deduco la piu ampia e sensata frase "crebbe come unica figlia femmina fra
> sette fratelli(da cui,essendo l'unica femmina fra i sette i sei fratelli che ha sono necessariamente tutti maschi).Pero questa rimane una mia opinione finche anna.pa non mi fornisce un pezzo di testo piu
> esteso.



Ricapitolando :

1) Ci sono sette 'siblings' ( figli di sesso non specificato della stessa madre - ciascuno di essi puo' essere maschio o femmina )
2) Questa donna e' una di loro

Il problema della traduzione e' che il testo inglese non esclude che questa signora sia l'unica donna nel gruppo dei sette 'siblings', ma allo stesso tempo non lo afferma.

E siccome in italiano non abbiamo l'equivalente di siblings, dobbiamo sbilanciarci a parlare di fratelli e sorelle.

Non possiamo dire , come suggerisce rrose " .. crebbe con sei tra fratelli e sorelle ", perche' facciamo dire al testo quello che il testo non dice - potrebbero essere fratelli e sorelle, o solo fratelli, o solo sorelle.  Lo stesso problema presenterebbe " .. crebbe una di sette tra fratelli e sorelle ", perche' si sottintenderebbe che le sorelle sono piu' di una, e il testo inglese non lo dice.

La traduzione migliore sembra anche a me " crebbe una di sette figli " o qualcosa del genere.  A differenza di 'fratelli' , 'figli' puo' tranquillamente rappresentare sia i maschi che le femmine.

Una donna puo' benissimo dire "eravamo sette figli, due maschi e cinque femmine" , ma non puo' dire " avevo sei fratelli, due maschi e quattro femmine "


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti,  (di nuovo) 

Riprendo la mia proposta del post # 2 .... ("sibling" significa sia "fratello" che "sorella": perché non mantenere l'idea?): potrebbe andare "E' cresciuta in una famiglia di sette tra fratelli e sorelle/in cui erano sette tra fratelli e sorelle"?


----------



## Odysseus54

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti,  (di nuovo)
> 
> Riprendo la mia proposta del post # 2 .... ("sibling" significa sia "fratello" che "sorella": perché non mantenere l'idea?): potrebbe andare "E' cresciuta in una famiglia di sette tra fratelli e sorelle"?



Perche' suggerisce che di sorelle ce n'e' piu' di una, secondo me.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odysseus  

Mi scuserai, ma ... non potrebbe essere così? La signora in questione, non avrebbe potuto avere due sorelle e quattro fratelli o tre fratelli e tre sorelle o due fratelli e quattro sorelle? I figli erano sette: lei era una di quelli (figlia), ma degli altri sappiamo solo che erano "sibling" (fratello o sorella)


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> La traduzione migliore sembra anche a me " crebbe una di sette figli " the simplest the best (and more correct!) .  A differenza di 'fratelli' , 'figli' puo' tranquillamente rappresentare sia i maschi che le femmine.


----------



## Odysseus54

Anja.Ann said:


> Odysseus
> 
> Mi scuserai, ma ... non potrebbe essere così? La signora in questione, non avrebbe potuto avere due sorelle e quattro fratelli o tre fratelli e tre sorelle o due fratelli e quattro sorelle? I figli erano sette: lei era una di quelli (figlia), ma degli altri sappiamo solo che erano "sibling" (fratello o sorella)



Non mi pare - la frase dice che era una di sette 'siblings'.  Potrebbe benissimo essere l'unica femmina  - togli lei, rimangono sei fratelli.  Riaggiungi lei ai sei fratelli, ridiventano sette 'siblings'.  Capeesh ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Forse hai ragione tu, Odysseus 

Ma se fosse stata l'unica femmina non sarebbe stato più logico indicare "She grew up with six brothers"? L'idea sarebbe rimasta quella di una famiglia numerosa comunque e, anzi, essendo l'unica femmina in una casa di "tutti maschi" avrebbe reso la sua situazione ancor più problematica probabilmente. 
Il fatto che sia stato usato il termine "sibling" mi suggerisce che avesse sia sorelle che fratelli, ma, giustamente, non posso averne la certezza


----------



## egog

Il mio dizionario riporta che alla parola sibling corrisponde anche il significato di "sorellastre\fratellastri"oltre che quello di "fratelli\sorelle",e questo potrebbe complicare ancora di piu le cose,percio'  a mio avviso e' solo troppo corta la frase che anna.pa ha proposto,dovrebbe fornire piu dettagli sulla storia che sta leggendo  e da cui ha estratto la sua frase.


----------



## Odysseus54

Anja.Ann said:


> Forse hai ragione tu, Odysseus
> 
> Ma se fosse stata l'unica femmina non sarebbe stato più logico indicare "She grew up with six brothers"?



Forse, o forse avrebbe aggiunto un elemento che l'autrice non voleva, chissa' - rimane quello che dice il testo.  In mancanza di altre informazioni, sappiamo che c'e' un gruppo di sette tra maschi e femmine.


----------



## Odysseus54

egog said:


> Il mio dizionario riporta che alla parola sibling corrisponde anche il significato di "sorellastre\fratellastri"oltre che quello di "fratelli\sorelle",e questo potrebbe complicare ancora di piu le cose,percio'  a mio avviso e' solo troppo corta la frase che anna.pa ha proposto,dovrebbe fornire piu dettagli sulla storia che sta leggendo  e da cui ha estratto la sua frase.



In effetti sul MW dice :

*Definition of SIBLING*

1
*:* sib 2; _also_ *:* one of two or more individuals having one common parent 


Diciamo che e' cosi' - che cosa ci cambia ?


Rimaniamo con " ... crebbe in una famiglia con sette figli / una di sette figli " , che copre sia i figli di tutti e due i genitori, che quelli di primo letto e altre variazioni.  Non ti pare ?


----------



## egog

Odysseus54 said:


> In effetti sul MW dice :
> 
> *Definition of SIBLING*
> 
> 1
> *:* sib 2; _also_ *:* one of two or more individuals having one common parent
> 
> 
> Diciamo che e' cosi' - che cosa ci cambia ?
> 
> 
> Rimaniamo con " ... crebbe in una famiglia con sette figli / una di sette figli " , che copre sia i figli di tutti e due i genitori, che quelli di primo letto e altre variazioni. Non ti pare ?




Credo che va bene,pero' sarebbe tutto piu chiaro se avessimo altro testo dal libro da cui e' tratta la frase.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> Una donna puo' benissimo dire "eravamo sette figli, due maschi e cinque femmine" , ma non puo' dire " avevo sei fratelli, due maschi e quattro femmine "



Sì che può, Ody.
Figli, fratelli, nonni, zii, cugini, cognati e parentele assortite: al plurale funzionano tutti allo stesso modo.
C'è quindi la possibilità di dire "è cresciuta con altri sei fratelli" e i sei in questione possono essere maschi+femmine.


----------



## Odysseus54

√2 said:


> Sì che può, Ody.
> Figli, fratelli, nonni, zii, cugini, cognati e parentele assortite: al plurale funzionano tutti allo stesso modo.
> C'è quindi la possibilità di dire "è cresciuta con altri sei fratelli" e i sei in questione possono essere maschi+femmine.



D'accordo per nonni , zii e cognati.

Fratelli direi proprio di no.  Come risolviamo la questione ?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> Come risolviamo la questione ?



Se consideri che sono quasi alla fine della *nona *serie direi che la questione neppure si pone 
Mi rimetto seria. E' sicuro al 100%. Per scrupolo, ho controllato il mio Devoto-Oli (dice: al pl. comprende anche le sorelle: es. Carlo e Maria sono fratelli), più tre-diconsi-tre dizionari online: Treccani, Gabrielli, Sabatini Coletti.


----------



## Holymaloney

Bloody Nora! What an interesting thread!
Sembra proprio che abbiamo _tutti _ragione 
(Lo, Ody, so my sentence wasn't all that off the mark in the end was it?)
Cheers


----------



## Odysseus54

Holymaloney said:


> Bloody Nora! What an interesting thread!
> Sembra proprio che abbiamo _tutti _ragione
> (Lo, Ody, so my sentence wasn't all that off the mark in the end was it?)
> Cheers




Pat came in with guns blazing - her sources are good and they all agree.

But if I hear "eravamo sei fratelli, quattro maschi e due femmine" , it still does not sound right.  And with my sister, I never said 'siamo fratelli' , but 'siamo fratello e sorella'.  I wonder why.


----------



## cercolumi

Sono d'accordo con te Odysseus, nonostante sia evidentemente corretto, non potrei mai dire qualcosa come "io e Maria siamo due fratelli parecchio irrequieti". Mi suona davvero improponibile!


----------



## Caroline35

fabryg82 said:


> Se vuoi stare piu' vicina alla frase letterale io direi:
> 
> E' cresciuta in una famiglia di sette figli



Concordo con Fabry, perchè in italiano ci si esprime in maniera diversa dall'inglese,per cui se traduciamo alla lettera, si ha un cattivo italiano. In italiano si preferisce dire è cresciuta in una famiglia di sette figli e non di sette fratelli.


----------

